# probiotic miracle



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone ,


i have a quick question anyone here using probiotic miracle , i have boughten it and giving it to my girls im wondering Becky is burping more often can it be the probiotic ?????


Anna xooxo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmm...I don't really know for sure. I had both London & Preston on it and they didn't have any burping from it. Are you feeding either a raw/dehydrated type of diet or canned food? If so, it may be the food. I noticed when I fed Grandma Lucy's food both of my dogs burped. Or, do you think Becky is eating too fast?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm.... I'm giving it to my kids and no burping. It is a really tiny amount...are you giving them just that tiny level spoon? I sprinkle it on their food and then moisten it with a little warm water.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you so much im worried for her , shre is also not eatiing for 2 days


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lisa and Silvia im giving her the tiny scoop one each in the am mixed with some ground chicken breast , no raw or dehydrated after her diareah episode i really think she has a sensitive tummy so she is eating prescription gastro food mixed with California natural grain free lamb , she has been doing great on this so i dont think its the food ....... 

Anna oxoxo


----------

